# BIO-SPIRA SOURCE LOCATED!



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Abbas Pets in Saint Joseph Missouri has it all the time. Now we have a MIDWEST SOURCE!!!!!!























Abba Pets
(816) 233-0777 2235 N Belt Hwy
St Joseph, MO Map


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

you can also buy it from Petropics in Charleston, Illinois. They have it all the time and will ship i believe, give them a call,

Petropics Inc 
626 West Lincoln Avenue 
Charleston, IL 61920 
217-348-1018


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

clintard_leonard said:


> you can also buy it from Petropics in Charleston, Illinois. They have it all the time and will ship i believe, give them a call,
> 
> Petropics Inc
> 626 West Lincoln Avenue
> ...


Cool, but Abbas is at the end of my block hehehe







I did'nt know they had it and was ordering from the east coast.







I called them at 5:58 and they close at 6.....I was there at 5:59 LOL


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

Norwalk Aquarium 
Norwalk,ct

over 50 years in business same owners GREAT bro/sis team there know their stuff. they have bio-spira all the time AND exodons


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

A few places around me have it all the time. I didnt know it was supposed to be so hard to find.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> A few places around me have it all the time. I didnt know it was supposed to be so hard to find.
> [snapback]1013350[/snapback]​


It has been in the past. I've seen many posts about it. I had a hard time finding it the first time I looked.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I have no idea where to place this. Oh wells..

Moved to water Chemistry


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> I have no idea where to place this. Oh wells..
> 
> Moved to water Chemistry
> 
> ...


I've just seen this post a lot. So I posted. I did'nt know where to put it either hehehehehehe


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

thanks dude.. wanna ship some to kc?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I think many more places are starrting to carry it now.Last year there was a shortage of it, last summer actually if I rememeber correctly,think they got caught back up.

good find though atleast you have a source now.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Got mine about a month ago, will be using tonight. I have never used it before so I will see if its as good as people say.


----------



## john1634 (Mar 22, 2005)

it took my 55 gal, 29gal, and 10 gal 24 to 48 hours and the cycle was complete. there is only one pet store in clarksville tennessee that carries bio spira and it is over 20 miles from my house but this is the only pet store at the moment that i find reliable . none of their p's that i have seen have had fin nips since i have been there and they check every morning for waterperameters and for signs of sickness and treat right away. i personally have thought about trying to work there if gas prices start to drop. the stores name is PET PALACE

PET PALACE
2448 41A Bypass
Clarksville, TN 37043
www.petpalaceofclarksville.com

they have :

Fresh & Saltwater fish- Exotic Birds- Coral- Reptiles- Small Animals (Hamsters, Guinea Pigs, Bunnies, ETC.) - Pond Supplies & Plants- Pet Supplies.

They also sell huge aquariums for low prices.

Phone # is (931)-647-pets (7387) M-F :10 - 8, Sat: 9 - 8, Sun: 12 - 6

Best pet store i have been to so far


----------



## RARE AFISHINADO (Apr 15, 2003)

call 972 285 5471 and have the real deal from fritz overnighted to u in dry ice


----------



## kixx (Apr 29, 2005)

can you buy biospira and keep it in the fridge or something until use? say 2 or 3 days in advance? Im getting my tank this weekend, but i found a store out by where i work, would be convinient to have the stuff ready when i get my tank! thanks..


----------



## john1634 (Mar 22, 2005)

you can actually store it in your fridge for a few months and it will still be could that s how the bacteria stays alive dunno why it doesn't die when it hits the 80 degree temperature in the tank tho


----------



## kixx (Apr 29, 2005)

sorry if this is posted somewhere, i tried looking for it, but its pretty hard with out the search tool! I am almost ready to get my tank cycled, it is a 75 gal tank, and i want about 3-4 RBP in there. I have my xp3 filter all ready to go, im getting bio spira tomorrow. I read the how to cycle your tank thread, to get the cycle going faster should i add pure ammonia? if i want to use fish how many fish (and what kind) would you suggest i put in there? the tutorial doesnt tell you how to cycle with Bio-spira, so please help a newb out! thank you!


----------



## wendyvuko (Apr 26, 2005)

Terrys Aquerium in hammond indiana always has it and pretty much any hard to find item. Like black water extract.


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

Azeral: ALso in KC Miles of exotics and Fish world have it.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

kixx said:


> can you buy biospira and keep it in the fridge or something until use? say 2 or 3 days in advance? Im getting my tank this weekend, but i found a store out by where i work, would be convinient to have the stuff ready when i get my tank! thanks..
> [snapback]1020637[/snapback]​


Bio-Spira has a shelf life of 1 year unopened, 6 months opened and must be refrigerated at all times. The shelf life is from an actual email i received from marinelabs. Personally i would go with 6 months max unopened.


----------



## NUTWEAVE (Mar 4, 2004)

jerry_plakyda said:


> kixx said:
> 
> 
> > can you buy biospira and keep it in the fridge or something until use? say 2 or 3 days in advance? Im getting my tank this weekend, but i found a store out by where i work, would be convinient to have the stuff ready when i get my tank! thanks..
> ...


blue ridge pets off of holmes also has bio-spira in stock.


----------

